# Tekan broadheads



## bigbuck144 (Sep 9, 2007)

i seem to like these as ive killed animals with them .but id like to know what are every one elses opinions. i killed an animal with them and the entry and exit holes were huge! and the blood trail was great! i was using tekan 125 grain. whats better 125 or 100 grain?thanks rex.


----------



## thurdypointer (Sep 15, 2006)

I shoot tekan II's in 100 grain. Deer was down in 40 yards


----------

